# Pfadtool, anwednung, wie?



## Jojukono (13. März 2003)

wie erstelle ich sowas:







wie mache ich das mit photoshop?die effeckte sind kein problem, aber erstmal die form.mit dem pfadtool geht es nicht, wenn ich eine rundung mache und wieder eine kante zurück will, macht er AUTOMATISCH eine kurve ein die andere richtung, die will ich wegahben, aber wie?

bitte tipps oder tut, das sieht extrem geil aus!!!

J  jukono


----------



## Controll (13. März 2003)

*[...]*

Danke das de mein Bild so total geil findest.

Wie ich das gemacht hab ?

Ganz einfach:
- Auf ein Blatt papier gemalt und dann eingesannt. (ein bisschen kreativ muss man selbst ja auch noch sein.  )
- dann in Photoshop mit dem zauberstab nehmen, markieren.
- Neue ebene erstellen.
- Perspektivisch verzerren
- duplizieren + verschieben
- transparentz hinzufügen auf der obersten ebene ein bissel mit den ebenen eigenschaften rumspielen und fertig.

Hoffe das hat geholfen ...


----------



## Jojukono (13. März 2003)

ach du hast es erst gemalt

ich dachte du hast die form nur mit ps gemacht, aber ich habe es jetzt auch hinbekommen

trotzdem danke!!!

J  jukono


----------



## Controll (13. März 2003)

*[...]*

wie haste das mit ps hinbekommen ? - und wie siehts aus ?

zeig mal und erklär das ganze mal ...

Greetz, Controll.


----------



## Jojukono (13. März 2003)

ich erklärs es morgen

bis denne

j  jukono

p.S. sorry für den


----------



## Jojukono (14. März 2003)

musst mit dem pfadtool machen, wenn du eine ecke haben willst mit dem ankerpunkt hinzufürgen werkzeug einen machen und verschieben

ganzeasy, aber auf papier malen und einscannen is easyer


----------



## Kaprolactam (14. März 2003)

Ich finde es in der Tat erstaunlich, daß es offenbar kaum jemand gibt, der genug Grips hat, das Pfadwerkzeug vernünftig einzusetzen.
Das ist doch wirklich total banane. Klicken und ziehen macht einen Bezier-Punkt, also eine Kurve, nur klicken macht eine Spitze. So what. Und wenn man dann mit dem Komponenten Editieren-Tool weitermacht, kann man das alles problemlos ändern und verfeinern.
Man kann Pfadpunkte einfügen, löschen, die Punkte von glatt auf Spitz setzen, alles ohne Probleme...


----------



## santos2k3 (19. März 2003)

klar kann man das, wenn man weiss wie 
haette da aber auch eine frage bezueglich pfade. ich setze irgendeine form, sagen wir mal ein "S". jetzt moechte ich die kontur fuellen, ohne dass sich automatisch die pfadpunkte zusammenfuegen und eine flaeche entsteht. was muss ich da machen?
danke fuer hilfe
santos


----------



## Kaprolactam (19. März 2003)

Wenn Du rechts in die Pfadpalette wechselst, gibts am unteren Rand der Palette einen Button dafür, den aktivierten Pfad mit der aktuellen Pinselspitze nachzufahren.


----------



## santos2k3 (19. März 2003)

hi,
erstmal danke fuer die antwort. nur bei mir ist in der palette pfade "Pfadkonturen farbig nachzeichnen" grau unterlegt, also nicht anklickbar.
was koennte das sein?
gruss santos


----------



## Kaprolactam (19. März 2003)

Du hast wahrscheinlich den Pfad nicht angewählt. Einfach auf den "Arbeitspfad" in der Pfadpalette klicken, und das sollte es gewesen sein.


----------

